# Insurance for commercial beekeeper in PA



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Lester Kalmanson Agency: "Bee Mortality and Transit Coverage"

https://www.lkalmanson.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=17&Itemid=29
The office phone number has a 407 area code, which is Orlando FL.

I don't know anything about them, other than finding their web site.



Oops, now I see that while the OP is indeed in Florida, he was asking about PA.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I have Farm Family Insurance coverage for all aspects of my Business and Personal needs.


----------



## David W. (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a policy with Key Stone Insur.1-888-502-0674 I deal with the local office (Roby Foster Insur.) The policy covers me for 1 million in product liability and bee related mishaps it is listed as honey extracting. They told me that all my bee yards are covered and any products I sell. They even offered to cover loss of bees but I wasn't interested in that. A little over $400 per year. I don't know if they are in other states or not.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mark, is this the same as Farmers Insurance? I have a Texas Company but not entirely sure they are in tune with my needs.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

farm family was started as a mutual [co-operative] insurance company many years ago by ny farm bureau and worked with some other northeast farm bureaus. it was sold off as a private company and has since cut all ties with ny farm bureau. ny farm bureau now has a relationship with nationwide. farm family mostly operates in the northeast. my dad used to be a director years ago. I have used farm family for truck insurance for years, a real good outfit. I am not impressed with nationwide. when farm family went private I got a small check, my dad voted for it, bad move as far as I am concerned I wish it was still a mutual co.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

matt1954 said:


> Mark, is this the same as Farmers Insurance? I have a Texas Company but not entirely sure they are in tune with my needs.


No. Farm Family Casualty Insurance Corporation is different.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

We also use the Texas Company.
http://www.txins.com/commercial-insurance/beekeepers


----------

